

Ask HN: Login credential management for teams? - deiu

Hello HN,<p>I'm looking for an easy and preferably free way to manage passwords and credentials in my company.
Recently there was a post on HN about a service like for this, but I can't remember the name of the website. (it used browser add-ons to enable auto-login for various services, it stored the passwords in the cloud).<p>Does anyone remember the name of that product?
If not, do you know a good solution for this?<p>Best regards,
Andrew
======
borisjabes
You might be thinking of Meldium (YC W13) -- happy to help you set it up!

~~~
deiu
Yep, this is what I was looking for :) Unfortunately I need 7 users and $29 is
too much for the 2 extra users I need.

------
joejoebob
LastPass or KeePass might be what you're looking for.

------
gridscomputing
Active Directory is pretty good.

~~~
deiu
I need something to manage website passwords: for example domain registrar
name.com. And also auto-login for long and complex passwords.

